# Views on a Travelling Entered Apprentice



## scialytic (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the great honor of being Initiated into the Brotherhood next Wednesday. Shortly after I will be travelling to Austin then D.C. on business. What are the views/rules for an EA attending Lodge that has opened in the EA?

I would imagine that I would have to be proficient enough to be recognized as an EA. Are there any restrictions that I need to be aware of? I plan to talk with my Mentor about it on Monday, but thought I'd reach out to my other Mentors when it came to mind. Let me know what you think. 

Thanks!

:34:Graham:34:


----------



## BroBill (Aug 25, 2012)

scialytic said:


> I have the great honor of being Initiated into the Brotherhood next Wednesday. Shortly after I will be travelling to Austin then D.C. on business. What are the views/rules for an EA attending Lodge that has opened in the EA?
> 
> I would imagine that I would have to be proficient enough to be recognized as an EA. Are there any restrictions that I need to be aware of? I plan to talk with my Mentor about it on Monday, but thought I'd reach out to my other Mentors when it came to mind. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Do it! Especially if the lodge you are visiting is putting on an EA degree.  Have your EA dues card with you and know your lodge name, number and street address in case they want to verify the lodge. Just introduce yourself and let them take care of getting you signed in. 

It's very useful to watch an EA degree while you're learning your EA work. Plus, you get to meet some more brethren!


----------



## scialytic (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll start making arrangements! Other thoughts? Has anybody else done this while an EA or FC?


----------



## BroBill (Aug 25, 2012)

I went to three EA degrees while I was an EA.  It really helps with your memory work. Good luck my friend, trust the brothers to help you at every step, and above all, enjoy the journey you are about to begin!


----------



## chrmc (Aug 25, 2012)

I didn't have the chance to travel myself as an EA, but would recommend it. Extending your fraternal relations and masonic knowledge is a tenant of freemasonry, so take the chance for sure.


----------



## BEDickey (Aug 25, 2012)

I myself traveled to many lodges in my state as an EA, FC and now as a MM, because of that was able to see the degrees with in days of receiving them myself. It was invaluable help in learning my material. Just make sure you have all the info the Brothers here have stressed and know your lesson.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 25, 2012)

Whoever said no and wouldn't recommend it, please PM me. I'm interested to hear your thoughts...


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 25, 2012)

I did.  

I think visiting specifically to see other EA degrees would be good, and worthwhile.  It does indeed help in memory retention.

But personally speaking, I would avoid general meetings in other lodges until a Master Mason.  The biggest reason is so that I make sure to make the best possible impression as a representative of my lodge.  That is important to me.

There is also the bit about untempered mortar.  Again, personally speaking, I tried to show a certain respect to the position of EA and FC to keep it close to my mother lodge and wait for the broader experience until I had progressed.  I think it helped me to focus on the goal, the memory work, and gave me a larger "reward" and incentive to look forward to.

I think a lot of folks get stuck enroute from EA to FC.  It isn't interest in the fraternity or the symbolism, or the history or any of that that is the largest impediment.  It is the memory work.  I think one reason is that a month or two after initiation that it starts getting looked at as a chore, and that part of the reason why is that the EAs are already participating in a lot of masonry and so the work starts getting looked at as a bit of a hassle to get over with.   And then if a few more months go by the EA starts feeling embarassed they aren't making more progress.  And it builds into a vicious cycle.

So the advice I'd give any EA, even one as bright and driven as you, would be - focus like a laser on the memory work.  Be indefatigable about it.  Don't put it off for a single day.  And any part of time you spend in masonry make sure is to reinforce that.  The socializing, adventuring in different lodges, the diving into history and all of that awaits you throughout your lifetime.  But for now keep your eye obsessively on the ball.

Just my take bro, every man is different.  I'm easily distracted and have a poor memory, I had to approach it this way, you may not.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 25, 2012)

That is a very interesting point. I wasn't expecting that...but there is definitely wisdom there. After hearing your thoughts, the Austin trip may be pushing it. Being in a hotel without family is the perfect time for me to focus like a crazed boar. 

My D.C trip will be pretty soon after, but I'm going to look into that a little more. If I get on it early enough I may be able to find an amazingly old Lodge with great character. I'm going to the GW Masonic Museum this trip. (I also have a fallen brother we lost in Iraq to visit at Arlington...) I travel to D.C. a few times a year. Anything else I should try to catch this trip?

One of my Lodge's Officers (hopefully my Mr. Miyagi) is a DDGM, so I'm going to talk with him about it. He may have a Lodge he has to visit that is putting on a Degree...who knows? You do have a great point though. I'll be able to witness, and eventually Work, all three Degrees in due-time...

Well that is some pretty well-rounded advice from all of you. I really appreciate it. (Did I mention this is the greatest forum ever?)

Anybody have some interesting stories when they went? Where was some of the best Degree Work you've seen in any of your travels? Done any outdoor Degrees or the Alamo? I wish I could be at the one in Corpus Christi. That Florida one looks pretty interesting too. See...plenty of opportunities!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 25, 2012)

While I was working my way up through my EA and FC, I traveled to many Lodges in the area.


----------



## mattcaler (Aug 26, 2012)

I visited Lebanon Lodge in Frisco as an EA and watched them put on 4 EA Degrees one night.  That helped me TREMENDOUSLY in my memory work.  As tempted as you may be to visit a lodge in D.C. I would recommend you abstain.  The degree work is different in other states and this could hurt you while you are still progressing in your work.  The WM at our lodge when I was initiated as an EA is originally from Virginia and he STRONGLY advised against going outside of Texas until you finish all your Blue Lodge degrees in Texas.  He said that Virginia was vastly different and as specific as all the wording has to be for you to pass proficiency you would not want to be mixing the 2 while you are still in the process of learning it all.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Aug 26, 2012)

I wouldn't travel around just to visit lodges (issue of time and gasoline), but if I happen to know that I would be away from home on a night of a meeting, I would try to make arrangements.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 26, 2012)

Good points. I'd imagine most Stated Meetings open in the MM Degree. In DC I was thinking more about seeing the architecture and Lodge internally. Maybe I can arrange for a visit while the Lodge is not Working. That's probably what I'll do. I'll work with RW Hefley and see what he's got going on in the District. That way if there are any differences (which I doubt there would be) he can let me know. He'll also be able to keep that good image of our Lodge by keeping me in check. 

You guys have really helped me out. Thanks again!


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, I traveled as both EA and FC.  In Texas you must go with a MM of your lodge.  Both times the MM made sure the visited lodge was either holding a degree on or would open on the degree I possessed.  It's a great way for the candidate to envision the work he is learning.   I found it most helpful.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 26, 2012)

That is a rule I need to know. Thanks! 

I just sent RW Hefley an email. We'll get it worked out.


----------



## BroBill (Aug 26, 2012)

scialytic said:


> Good points. I'd imagine most Stated Meetings open in the MM Degree. In DC I was thinking more about seeing the architecture and Lodge internally. Maybe I can arrange for a visit while the Lodge is not Working. That's probably what I'll do. I'll work with RW Hefley and see what he's got going on in the District. That way if there are any differences (which I doubt there would be) he can let me know. He'll also be able to keep that good image of our Lodge by keeping me in check.
> 
> You guys have really helped me out. Thanks again!



While you're in D.C. and if you have time, you should go see the George Washington Masonic Memorial. If I remember correctly, some of your initiation fees go there- but my mind has grown fuzzy. Anyhow, regardless of whether or not a portion of your fees go there, it's well worth the time to visit.  Check out it's website at Welcome to the George Washington Masonic Memorial 

A visit there might mean more to you than visiting a lodge as an EA.  Just a thought.


----------



## BroBill (Aug 26, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> Yes, I traveled as both EA and FC.  In Texas you must go with a MM of your lodge.  Both times the MM made sure the visited lodge was either holding a degree on or would open on the degree I possessed.  It's a great way for the candidate to envision the work he is learning.   I found it most helpful.


 
Thanks for that reminder. It's been a while and as I said in another post, my mind grows fuzzy.  It makes sense to travel with a MM, and when I traveled I did.  But I cannot for the life of me remember whether they ever told me it was required.  It's good info though, thanks!


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 26, 2012)

I must clarify.  

You should travel with a master mason who knows you; most often by having been there the night you received your degree.  Whether or not he is a member of your particular lodge.  The logic here is that you are cautioned not to identify yourself as an EA or FC to any other than those present.  

This was difficult on me.  I lost several family members and old friends in my life during the four months it took from my initiation to my raising. I wanted to tell them so bad but, in the end, lost the opportunity.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 26, 2012)

Interesting, so as a Texas EA or FC you are not to inform or imply to others (even MMs outside your Lodge) that you are working through the Degrees? I guess I'll learn more on Wednesday. I will be sure to visit only with those in my Lodge I trust...mainly Mentors (one of whom I mentioned actually signed my petition: my "Mr. Miyagi"). I have been attending Lodge dinners for about four months now and have been to several events with members of the Lodge (including the Installation of Officers where my wife and I got to spend a good 15 minutes chatting with PGM Elmer Murphy, III--AMAZING experience--that was a beautiful ceremony!). It has been a very warm and welcoming experience so far...and expect a lot more of that! Thanks for the tips. They are always welcome!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 27, 2012)

I traveled to another Lodge while I was an FC to watch an EA being done. Several of the Brothers at my Lodge also do some degree work for some of the surrounding areas so I have had the chance to travel quite a bit. Sadly though there was only once when I could actually make it. I would use this time to take some tours and check out the sites. Watching degree work outside Texas may throw you off. I can't say for sure it would do that, but why take the chance. There is always other opportunities to take advantage of. While in DC take a tour of the House of the Temple also.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Aug 27, 2012)

I traveled to at least 4 other lodges to watch EA degrees after I had received mine, and about the same as a Fellowcraft.  My mentors in my lodge thought it was important to see the wide world of masonry beyond our lodge doors, and it's an excellent way to learn your lectures by seeing the degree again, coupled with sitting in the back benches of the lodge and learning to recite like a parrot ;-)

And it was a wonderful teaching experience... one of the things I like to do now is visit other lodges and meet my other brothers.  I learn a little something new every time I go to a different place.  And in mentoring new EAs and FC brothers, I escort them to the same sorts of things.

First thing:  *As an EA or FC, never "travel" alone.*  Always have one of the master masons from your lodge. who have sat with you in lodge at that degree or higher, go with you.  You will need to be vouched for, and as mentioned above, only master masons can do that.  (When you get to be a master mason, you will be able to do it too, so get on those lectures!! ;-) )    Our lodge has four or five guys who do a lot of visiting to help out with the degrees at neighboring lodges, and I was usually able to tag along with them.

Traveling with your brothers like this is an excellent team-building exercise.  You do get to see there's a wide and wonderful world of brotherhood even outside of your home lodge.  You can get drilled on your lecture/proficiency all the way up there, and most of the way back, if you run around with the same kind of mentors I did.   And seeing the degree again, live and in living color, reinforces your learning your lecture. By not missing any of the practice nights, and acccompanying my mentors to the same degree at other lodges, I was able to go from EA to MM in a hair over 60 calendar days. My mentor was preoccupied at the time I was learning my master's lecture, so I wound up learning that mostly by going to and listening closely to the degree again, and committing that to memory, to the point I was able to turn that in at the next stated meeting after I was raised.  So, traveling/visiting does help a lot.


----------



## scialytic (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to buy you a few beers when I head up to Little Rock in October...


----------



## polmjonz (Aug 31, 2012)

While i fully encourage EA's and FC's to see as many degrees as they can as soon as they can for the purpose of seeing and learning what occurred while they were blindfolded.  I would discourage them from visiting lodges outside there area particularly outside their state.  This is mainly because of the differences in the ceremonies and words that can be used.  This could be confusing.  In Mississippi we don't get dues cards until we are raised so the only way we can be recognized is by voucher of somebody we have sat in lodge with.  I visited 3 different lodges during my process and was the "candidate" for multiple practices and that really helped me to learn my proficiencies.

I wish you luck and applaud your desire to travel and experience all this great fraternity has to offer.


----------



## apursell (Sep 11, 2012)

I say no, and don't recommend it. One you have to be able to prove yourself as a Lodge Secretary, how do we do this?  I verify your dues card and then one of the deacons run you through the questions. I traveled to other lodges as a EA and FC and did my FC obligation in an another lodge's open lodge meeting. With that said,  I also traveled with MM who could vouch for me. Not sure about other jurisdiction however, you do not get a dues card in Montana until your a MM, so as a Secretary, how can I verify your who you say you are. We do still have to keep an eye open of Cowans and Eavesdroppers and as they say, guard the West Gate.


----------



## Brother Joe (Sep 20, 2012)

I traveled to several lodges while I was an EA and FC. I was welcomed every time. Although, I was vouched for; which may have made a big difference.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't been able to get to another Lodge. Fortunately I've been able to attend Lodge every week. My Brothers have been great at opening in the EA as much as possible and even not opening a Lodge to hold informal meetings and training that I can attend. I'm blessed to have found such a great Lodge. I'll probably travel as a Master. Thanks for the encouragement and advice. In the future I will be well-prepared if a new Brother asked my advice on this topic. I am fully prepared with the pros and cons. Thanks Brothers!


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Oct 10, 2012)

I visited all local lodges as soon as I was eligible to visit, it was a great experience and all brothers were very welcoming and kind. Highly recommended!


----------



## youngblood2002 (Oct 12, 2012)

I visited another lode as an EA to watch their EA work. I was accompanied by WM and a few other EA from my lodge. It was a wonderful experience to observe and participate in the same ritual we had just experienced ourselves. It broadened my understanding and made my Q and A easier....


----------



## txraisedboy (Oct 26, 2012)

I have visited other Lodges within the district, but only with my mentor.  I know I wouldn't be let in without him.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 27, 2012)

What about a traveling fellowcraft?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

We do bring our EA's with us when we are doing EA degrees at other lodges.  Same with fellowcrafts.  But that is about it.


----------



## scialytic (Nov 22, 2012)

Well I travelled to observe an EA conferral at another Lodge in Dallas. I've been blessed that my Lodge has had EAs pretty steady since my initiation. (I also called "odds" when throwing numbers to decide if I would be first or second for my FC with another Brother, so I got to see the Passing immediately after mine...that was great!) It was great to meet with Brothers I didn't know (excepting the DDGM from the Lodge that was kind enough to invite me while visiting our Lodge). I actually got the open the Lodge in the South (which was easy enough, but a great honor and experience!).

So I guess I can actually vote on the poll that I started so long ago (at least it seems long ago). I say yes, but as Brothers have said before: it should be within your GL jurisdiction, so not to confuse you for the proficiency. 

Thank you Brothers for your votes and insight. I'm sure this thread will be an aid to many EAs and FCs to come!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 25, 2012)

I highly recommend traveling as an EA, especially attending EA degrees in your area.


----------



## chris289 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am I a different state.In S.C you must have a Master Mason go and vouch for you or someone at the lodge you are 
traveling to had to attend your. EA degree
Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## MarkR (Apr 5, 2013)

chris289 said:


> I am I a different state.In S.C you must have a Master Mason go and vouch for you or someone at the lodge you are
> traveling to had to attend your. EA degree
> Freemason Connect Premium App


It's the same in Minnesota.  Since you don't get a dues card as an EA, you must be accompanied by a MM from your Lodge who saw you initiated to visit another Lodge.


----------



## pddgm97 (Apr 6, 2013)

Same in Florida


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SlyGC59 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello Brothers its the same in Chicago


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ben A. (Apr 21, 2013)

Same in Montana. I would encourage EAs and FCs to travel with their mentor to lodges within their jurisdiction to see the degree work pertaining to the degree they have attained.


----------

